

Linux Wall Wart Works Wonderfully - codemechanic
http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reviews/6987/1/

======
gvb
The wall wart hardware is the SheevaPlug from Globalscale Technologies
[http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/c-2-globalscale-
techn...](http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/c-2-globalscale-technologies-
products.aspx). TonidoPlug adds software to the SheevaPlug hardware.

FWIIW, Globalscale has a new wall wart version coming in April, the GuruPlug
<http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/c-4-guruplugs.aspx>

~~~
sparky
The SheevaPlug dev kit is distribtued by Globalscale among others, and is a
Marvell reference design ( <http://www.marvell.com/platforms/plug_computer/>
). The GuruPlug looks like a nice boost in terms of connectivity, but I'm
waiting for the version announced at CES this year with a 2.0 GHz processor (
[http://gizmodo.com/5440702/marvell-plug-computer-30-the-
tiny...](http://gizmodo.com/5440702/marvell-plug-computer-30-the-tiny-linux-
brick) ).

